# Anaerobic pockets... how to fix it?



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

funkyfish said:


> How can I fix this? Just keep poking around until it's all gone?
> Also does it affect the plant growth?
> 
> My 55g been set up for almost a month now, it's MTS capped with ceramaquarts. I noticed couple of weeks ago bubbles coming out so I poked around and a lot, I mean a lot of bubbles came out I thought that it was it but apparently not. I think when I put MTS down I did something wrong, I can actually see small air pockets in MTS when I look under aquarium.


I had that problem for a while, I ended up just doing a few good large water changes while going over the substrate with a gravel vac, and keeping myself from overfeeding the fish, it cleared up after I lost a few dozen shrimp


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't think all the organics in your soil were broken down completely when the tank was set up. My potting soil tank did the same thing for months as the bacteria chewed through the organics breaking them down. For about six months I couldn't keep shrimp or Malaysian snails alive in my top soil tank. Actually experienced soil 'farts' which were exciting. Gas built up under the water sprite roots bulging the Flourite cap then popped. D. Walstad posted a reply in my thread and just recommending poking around with a chop stick to relieve the gas pockets. It worked out over time. With MTS it shouldn't last long at all. But I don't think it's going anaerobic and rotten on you just being gassy LOL.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

I am doing water changes but my problem is that these pockets are in the soil under the gravel... I been pocking around with my scaping tweezers we'll see if that will help. I want to add some fish already and see some real growth...


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

I did not see that you were using MTS  I had the problem with my Florite


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Kept angels in my tank the whole time but held off on bottom dwellers until things settled down. It will be fine don't panic.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/86457-55-gallon-low-tech-soil-sub-3.html

copied from post #37 5-17-09 mine was/is a top soil tank thread.
While touching up plant placement I noticed the substrate bulging or humping up. Around the water sprite in particular was almost a mound. Spongy to the touch, I pressed down and gas erupted bringing soil sub with it. Rather exciting! Using my large tweezers I poked around and patted the gravel for several minutes. The odor was a combination of egg and sulfur to describe it.
Well I grabbed my test kits and started testing! Concerned that the fish may need to be removed. Surprised me again did this tank because the NH3/NH4, NO2, NO3, PO4 were all still 0.0 or very close to it.
One hour later and the water is clear again. There is some soil now laying on top of the Flourite though.
This tank is quite an adventure compared to others I've kept.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

wkndracer said:


> I don't think all the organics in your soil were broken down completely when the tank was set up. My potting soil tank did the same thing for months as the bacteria chewed through the organics breaking them down. For about six months I couldn't keep shrimp or Malaysian snails alive in my top soil tank. Actually experienced soil 'farts' which were exciting. Gas built up under the water sprite roots bulging the Flourite cap then popped. D. Walstad posted a reply in my thread and just recommending poking around with a chop stick to relieve the gas pockets. It worked out over time. With MTS it shouldn't last long at all. But I don't think it's going anaerobic and rotten on you just being gassy LOL.


This makes more sence! I had couple of malaysian snail but they died my ramshorn snails are doing great I also have a betta in there he is doing great as well. I had some RCS and they didn't do too well but I think it's only because my betta as hunting them. 
I will keep it poking around it with sticks hopefully it will go away soon.



wkndracer said:


> Kept angels in my tank the whole time but held off on bottom dwellers until things settled down. It will be fine don't panic.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/86457-55-gallon-low-tech-soil-sub-3.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply! :biggrin:
I will do a test this weekend and maybe will add a small school of something. 

I don't see bulging but when I press down I have gas eruptions for me they smell free and no soil sub. I should do a test this weekend after I poke around. 

I wonder if these gas pockets are the ones to blame for plants not growing fast, I mean water spryte is usually grows like crazy, well at least it did in my 10g which is also MTS...


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

funkyfish said:


> Thanks for the reply! :biggrin:
> I wonder if these gas pockets are the ones to blame for plants not growing fast, I mean water spryte is usually grows like crazy, well at least it did in my 10g which is also MTS...


Your welcome! (nice when a goober can throw a nugget now and then:redface

I don't think the gas retards grow but some plants have trouble with it. Reopens were a real problem for me early on but grow great now. Dwarf sag did and does really well but chain swords (vals) just mulched away. My water sprite has always been a great performer and is a center piece in the tank background even back when dirt farts were pushing it out of the substrate.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

wkndracer said:


> Your welcome! (nice when a goober can throw a nugget now and then:redface
> 
> I don't think the gas retards grow but some plants have trouble with it. Reopens were a real problem for me early on but grow great now. Dwarf sag did and does really well but chain swords (vals) just mulched away. My water sprite has always been a great performer and is a center piece in the tank background even back when dirt farts were pushing it out of the substrate.



I noticed that some plants are doing well some are not, but it also could be that they need a little more time to acclimate they came from a pretty high tech tank. My water sprite growing but very slowly but it's probably because when I bought it it wasn't in very nice condition so hopefully it will take off soon. This tank is becoming an adventure for me too :hihi:


----------

